# advice needed for jacket. pants. gloves please



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Burton, DC, Volcom, 686, 32, 3CS, to name a couple for you to look at!!!!!

Def NO to Spyder and Patagonia!!!!!

Look for something that is 15/15 Waterproof/Breathability Rated, and if it's insulated (has material in between the layers) he'll be warm, and if it doesn't, get him a cool hoody in a brand above to wear underneath!!!!!

Get him to pick the colour/pattern, as he will be the one that's wearin it!!!!! And if he wears it like he owns it, it'll make him more confident!!!!!

And if there's kids that wanna make fun of him, teach him how to tell them to get fucked!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Cool! Idk about weather and the temps in utah...but do base layers and let him pick...with in reason. Is he doing an adaptive program? We got a small adaptive program and its wonderful to get folks on the hill. I rode the chair with this young couple last year, the gal's left arm was withered but her BF was very protective, helpful and patient...so sweet!...and she was having a great time. 

If you want...pm your son's size and address and I'll dig around...got a black helmet, some 1x worn Burton gloves, some well-used grey northface pants Med...that still work and poly wicking base layers and med/heavy fleece pants.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Those brands you listed (Burton, Volcom, Quick, Oakley) all make good stuff still. Patagonia and Spyder make good gear, but it can be spendy and Spyder is ski specific. You could probably get most of what you paid for it if you resell it on eBay though.

You should check the outlets at Evo.com and back country.com as well. They look like they have some good deals on last year's gear for Black Friday.

I just took a quick pass through Evo's boy's outlet clothing. Anything there should work fine, and there was quite a few <$75 options.

I'd stay away from Columbia, unless you get it real cheap.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking at 686, 32, 3CS now. Thanks hun!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

How tall is he and weight? and waist size?

if I have any old gear in my closet that works, its yours.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@wrathfuldeity I'm not sure what program he's doing, sad I know. They don't tell us a lot about the camps in detail. Probably so over-protective parents don't freak (ME <---over-protective lol). It's set up with a resort that does it every year so I'm confident he'll be ok safety and learning wise. 

Too awesome for the offer...hate to admit that I don't know how to PM on this site. I'll stay logged in for another 2 hours if you can PM me??


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@highme Thank you hun! I soo had a spyder jacket on the watch list. He's in mens sizes so boys outlet won't work, but still advice was much appreciated!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coolmom said:


> @wrathfuldeity I'm not sure what program he's doing, sad I know. They don't tell us a lot about the camps in detail. Probably so over-protective parents don't freak (ME <---over-protective lol). It's set up with a resort that does it every year so I'm confident he'll be ok safety and learning wise.
> 
> Too awesome for the offer...hate to admit that I don't know how to PM on this site. I'll stay logged in for another 2 hours if you can PM me??


pm sending right meow


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@augie He's 5 ft 4 and wears a mens 32 waist pants and normally a mens medium jacket.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coolmom said:


> @augie He's 5 ft 4 and wears a mens 32 waist pants and normally a mens medium jacket.


I can definitely cover pants, gloves and upper base layer, fleece pants


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

There's good stuff for cheap here right now as well.

http://www.whiskeymilitia.com/wm/private_stash/8739

You may need to create an account to see it though


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

coolmom said:


> @augie He's 5 ft 4 and wears a mens 32 waist pants and normally a mens medium jacket.


shoot, same waist, but I'm 8 inches taller. He'd be swimming in my gear. 

Best of luck!

check out evo.com outlet. 

something these pants

And you don't necessary have to get a super insulated thick type jacket. A coat with good weather proofing with layers underneath can be more versatile.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I can definitely cover pants, gloves and upper base layer, fleece pants


cool, my stuff is too tall

:cheer1:


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@highme thanks I have him looking at the jackets now. I didn't think there'd be jackets that'd work and be in our price range new. With that everyone is saying getting something like this: 
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Anthem Jacket - Men's - $71.99 - 66% off

and then adding a base layer he'd be good to go right?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Great to see peeps chip in and offer their gear!!!!!

Gotta love the Snowboard Community!!!!!

@coolmum One thing to look at is a helmet (look for a SandBox peaked style, or similar, that fits him properly!!!!! Bern, Anon & Smith also make cool ones!!!!!), and also get him some Wrist Gaurds!!!!! DaKine make some awesome ones that go underneath your gloves so no one can see them, and they'll save a world of pain for any beginner!!!!!


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@augie no worries. I'm just glad I've got suggestions on the jacket. 
I know it sounds trivial to care about his clothes, but one thing parents don't tell their kids is that we actually do care about them fitting in as they go through their teens. It makes growing up soo much easier when you don't have to get your emotions trampled on for the little things. 
You've been awesome. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

coolmom said:


> @highme thanks I have him looking at the jackets now. I didn't think there'd be jackets that'd work and be in our price range new. With that everyone is saying getting something like this:
> WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Anthem Jacket - Men's - $71.99 - 66% off
> 
> and then adding a base layer he'd be good to go right?


Although it's only 10/10, it'll still be fine (as long as he doesn't stay out if it rains heavily for a while) and let him know that he's made a good style choice with the Camo!!!!! Camo is comin back with a vengeance for this season and next!!!!! Analog is also a great choice of brand!!!!!


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@wrathfuldeity Means soo much to me, thank you! Wow wasn't expecting all this. Huge help because honestly I really only thought of the jacket and even pants were kind of an after thought.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@Mizu Kuma Didn't think about wrist guards! I think they are covering helmets and know they are covering the boots and board for rental while he's there, but I'll email to make sure regarding the helmet. Thanks again!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CoolMom...so with clothing...NO COTTON...no cotton blends...no cotton underware, t shirts or hoodies. For base layers and mid layer (between the jacket and underware layer) use synthetic like fleece/polypropylene or merino wool. This is because it will wick some moisture away from the body, and stay warm even when wet. Wetness will be mostly from sweat unless its raining. And it dries much faster than cotton. The only problem with synthetics is that it can stink after 1 day and has to be washed every evening to keep from getting very stanky.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@wrathfuldeity Ok this may seem like a stupid question, but....you still wear jeans under snow pants right? Or do you just wear like under armor type pants? 
Please trust that I'm not that old (completely embarrassed for asking atm) I just don't know anymore because as I'm looking at the new snow pants online (if I saw them in person I'd probably be able to figure out the answer without asking the question) and they look soo much more like pants now then they did in the late 90s. 
Next question. So under armor, stay dri type shirts would work right?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coolmom said:


> @Mizu Kuma Didn't think about wrist guards! I think they are covering helmets and know they are covering the boots and board for rental while he's there, but I'll email to make sure regarding the helmet. Thanks again!


If he could get some falling lesson(s) at a mma or judo place of how to fall without using his arms to break the fall...before he goes....would be the best option...imho


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coolmom said:


> @wrathfuldeity Ok this may seem like a stupid question, but....you still wear jeans under snow pants right? Or do you just wear like under armor type pants?
> Please trust that I'm not that old (completely embarrassed for asking atm) I just don't know anymore because as I'm looking at the new snow pants online (if I saw them in person I'd probably be able to figure out the answer without asking the question) and they look soo much more like pants now then they did in the late 90s.
> Next question. So under armor, stay dri type shirts would work right?


No jeans on the hill. I will send some heavy fleece pants to wear under the snow pants....as for underwear...its best to go commando  and also sending some synthetic polypro shirts to wear instead of a cotton t shirt and then use a light/med fleece under his snow jacket...ought to keep him fairly toasty.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@wrathfuldeity lmao @ no draws. Ok, understand now. That's great (thanks again, try not to get sick of seeing me thank you), I'll start looking for things online that work on ebay now. 
Falling I can teach him, I use to have to PLF when skydiving years ago


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Check the-house.com


Discount, Cheap Winter Jackets | Save up to 80%

and also sierra trading post

sign up for sierra trading post email and they will send you coupons for 30% off and more

Does he have goggles? they are usually not included in rentals.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

In the moment, most people will still put their hands out when they're falling, and you'll find that there are even Pro's that wear wrist gaurds when they ride!!!!! 

Wrist fractures, along with shoulder dislocations, are on the common list of injuries amongst boarders!!!!! 

For the $ spent, they are a great investment, and a good insurance against a ruined experience!!!!!


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@larrytbull Those are a bit out of price range new, but still gave me ideas for what I can look on eBay for brand wise. Thanks a bunch! No he doesn't, again didn't think of it. Suggestions on a brand and kind??


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Dragon, Electric, & Spy used to do a "Budget Goggle", if you want to keep him lookin cool still, otherwise second hand on eBay might find a decent pair that's gonna be both functional and make the other kids envious!!!!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

coolmom said:


> @larrytbull Those are a bit out of price range new, but still gave me ideas for what I can look on eBay for brand wise. Thanks a bunch! No he doesn't, again didn't think of it. Suggestions on a brand and kind??


here is a link to some goggles
if you pm me your email address i will forward you a click through 35% off coupon
to sierra they have lots of other items as well at discount
with coupon decent goggles can be had for around $20

Snowboard Goggles at Sierra Trading Post

you can also find things on sale @ gear scan, the top section changes minute by minute but you can search for other deals by type in top bar


GearScan.com - Outdoor gear deals from Steep and Cheap, Whiskey Militia, Chainlove, and more


Also
look here
Used Snowboarding Equipment, Decks, Boots & Bindings | GearTrade.com

for some used deals


----------



## Kansas_cty_shfl (Jan 4, 2012)

The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up To 70% Below Retail.™ is another site worth checking out. It's kind of annoying that you have to create an account just to browse what's on there, and you have to dig around a bit, but there are some good deals.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, i love this shit.
What a good read.

Where are you cooliomom?

Warm climate eh, well check 2nd hand stores.
You'll be surprised what you can find in there?
Hopefully.

Hehe and the only time to not go commando,
Is mtn bikin', that's it.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Craigslist.

You don't even need to know what you're lookin' for.

Hahaha, just find the cheap stuff, we'll tell you if it's good.

I just happen to have magical Craigslist powers. LOL

And this is the shit I live for.
We'll get you set up, or your son rather.

If for some reason it doesn't get sorted here?

I have people, lots of them.
Close to you, even though I don't know where that is? Haha

We've got your back.


TT


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@timmytard ouch @ cooliomom lol guess I deserve that  It's all good, I was only looking for advice on brands - not hand outs. Just was lucky enough to find people that extra gear they didn't need though so it helps on cost. I think I've found the right gloves and jacket on ebay now - just waiting to see how high the bids go. We are in Georgia - I looked and there's nothing on craigslist and the 2nd hand stores here only have really old jackets (like 80s puffy stuff) which I want to stay away from. The evo site someone suggested had the socks he needed so I grabbed those during black Friday sales  and a good hoodie for him. 

I appreciate all the helpful hints everyone has given. Was good to know I wasn't completely off on the brands.


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@Kansas_cty_shfl taking a look now, thank you


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@larrytbull thanks, looking at all of them atm. Still trying to get ahold of the camp to see if he will need goggles....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

if you are in GA. Check out ambush board Shop. (buysnow.com) they sell alot of items at a discount


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@larrytbull Looks like from all the new sites I have to go with used on eBay. Everything, even at clearance and discounts is out of my price range (can't spend over $75 with shipping - he's using the stuff this year and if he decides he enjoys it it'll still only be a once a year camp). But again, the sites are giving me ideas for brands. Thanks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K, you've completely lost me here? 

I don't think you interpreted what I said very well?
You couldn't have, that's not the right reply, iif you had understood it.

Let's try this again..


Haha, i love this shit. 
*pretty self explanatory *
What a good read.

Where are you cooliomom? 
*I want to know where you live*

Warm climate eh, well check 2nd hand stores. 
You'll be surprised what you can find in there?
Hopefully.
*again self explanatory *

Hehe and the only time to not go commando, 
Is mtn bikin', that's it.
*It sucks sitting on your nuts*


I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Craigslist. 
*some of these guys are made of money
*

You don't even need to know what you're lookin' for.
Hahaha, just find the cheap stuff, we'll tell you if it's good.
*Again, pretty self explanatory *

I just happen to have magical Craigslist powers. LOL
*I am so damn good at hookin' people up, I tell people I have magical craigslist powers.
Cause it's true. 
Just ask.*

And this is the shit I live for.
We'll get you set up, or your son rather.
*I love doing it, this is how I get my kicks.*

If for some reason it doesn't get sorted here?

I have people, lots of them.
Close to you, even though I don't know where that is? Haha

We've got your back.

*I guaran-fucking-tee, your son will get set up.
If I have to get him every single fuckin' piece of gear needed to snowboard.
My word is gold. *

TT


----------



## jfiori (Mar 18, 2014)

@coolmom let me know if you have a pair of goggles for him, I'm an Oakley collector and as such have too many pairs of Oakley googles and have amazing hook ups so I get them for well below retail. I have a pair of Oakley Shaun White Splice's with a hi intensity yellow lens in my backpack ready to ship to you. Pm me your address and I'll send them out. I live in Canada so they'll take a couple weeks to get to you.








P.s. My son started snowboarding last winter and the way he grew and changed in just one short winter because of the confidence it gave him was immeasurable and he's only 7. I want absolutely nothing in return for these...except if possible post a pic of him enjoying the shit out of snowboarding on here from his camp. That's what I remember from last winter on the hill with my son, the smiles and the stories about his day, after all that's why all of us love snowboarding is the smiles it provides and the stories we have until the next time we ride.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jfiori said:


> @coolmom let me know if you have a pair of goggles for him, I'm an Oakley collector and as such have too many pairs of Oakley googles and have amazing hook ups so I get them for well below retail. I have a pair of Oakley Shaun White Splice's with a hi intensity yellow lens in my backpack ready to ship to you. Pm me your address and I'll send them out. I live in Canada so they'll take a couple weeks to get to you.
> View attachment 56690
> 
> 
> P.s. My son started snowboarding last winter and the way he grew and changed in just one short winter because of the confidence it gave him was immeasurable and he's only 7. I want absolutely nothing in return for these...except if possible post a pic of him enjoying the shit out of snowboarding on here from his camp. That's what I remember from last winter on the hill with my son, the smiles and the stories about his day, after all that's why all of us love snowboarding is the smiles it provides and the stories we have until the next time we ride.


Champion!!!!!


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

@jfiori Hey just saw your post. That's awesome of you, PM on the way. 

Time frame is fine, his trip is the end of January  I'll be sure to post pictures! I'm not sure if he's more excited that he gets to go or me lol


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

Just wanted to let you all know Nick had a blast! He fractured his wrist the first day snowboarding, but instead of quitting he used the handicapped ski to keep truckin through the week. Said it was the best time ever. I'll attempt to post pics. ThaThanks again for everything!!


----------



## coolmom (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's pics from after the fracture


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Glad to see he enjoyed himself!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

coolmom said:


> Just wanted to let you all know Nick had a blast! He fractured his wrist the first day snowboarding, but instead of quitting he used the handicapped ski to keep truckin through the week. Said it was the best time ever. I'll attempt to post pics. ThaThanks again for everything!!


Shitty, but kinda awesome too.
He'll heal, & it just makes it that much more memorable.

TT


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool. It's always sweet to see parents support there kids.


----------

